# Foster home available...



## Lucy Statham (Feb 18, 2013)

Emergency foster home available for cats needing a temporary home in the Greater Manchester area. Lots of cat experience including both male and female and of all ages. I have experience of pregnant females too so would be happy to support a lady through a challenging time. I am able to provide food, litter, toys, bedding but I would struggle with any major vet bills. 
Urgent / Rescue enquires only please, Thank you xxx


----------



## Angela Reilly (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Lucy, do you have a secure space for cats? I may need a foster home for my three cats due to an emergency.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The op hasnt been online here since 26th feb, wonder if they will come back.


----------

